

Preliminary documentation on uWSGI Clustering infrastructure available - unbit
http://projects.unbit.it/uwsgi/wiki/Clustering

======
mattdennewitz
anyone here using uwsgi? care to share experiences with it?

~~~
andrewthornton
I am using it for the site <http://www.quotezuki.com>. It has been working out
pretty well, and Roberto the main developer is very good about helping people
out on the mailing list.

I use it with nginx since the uwsgi module is included in nginx starting at
0.8.40.

I should point out though that if you are using uwsgi_pass within your nginx
config, you will have to use uwsgi_* configuration variables instead of
fastcgi_* variables for things like read_timeout.

